# Bristol Drinks - Saturday 28 March



## Isambard (Mar 20, 2009)

It's been a while hasn't it kids, let's go for a couple of pints.


----------



## the button (Mar 20, 2009)

*subscribes*

Bristol meet-up threads are always good value. My money's on three different meet-ups in different venues on different days.


----------



## cesare (Mar 20, 2009)

Argh. All converging on that weekend. Scots people visiting London, so only polite that London people don't bugger off to Bristol


----------



## Isambard (Mar 20, 2009)

The date is all fixed cos I've already booked the combine harvester to come up from Somerset.


----------



## cesare (Mar 20, 2009)

There was me thinking that Klub Kabu weekend was gonna be the Brizzle one


----------



## Isambard (Mar 20, 2009)

Klub Kabu is still on for people that can make it. 

Just I can't as the floowing weekend I am off to Czech Rep with the lads.


----------



## cesare (Mar 20, 2009)

Isambard said:


> Klub Kabu is still on for people that can make it.
> 
> Just I can't as the floowing weekend I am off to Czech Rep with the lads.




Won't see you. Sad face 

C'mon we need to _dovetail the diaries_* and shit 


*pukes


----------



## Isambard (Mar 20, 2009)

My work is to blame, the bastards.


----------



## wiskey (Mar 20, 2009)

I don't think I can go to london as planned so I'll be in bristol instead


----------



## Isambard (Mar 23, 2009)

Just leaving the house to get on ye old combine harvester!


----------



## JTG (Mar 23, 2009)

Yeah OK


----------



## fizzerbird (Mar 23, 2009)

Where and what time peeps?


----------



## Guineveretoo (Mar 23, 2009)

Actually, I am supposed to be at the Urban Laydeez Night Out in London, but can't go because I am going to be at a 50th birthday party in Bristol. So, I can't go to this either, but at least I will be in the same city!


----------



## butchersapron (Mar 23, 2009)

phew indded!


----------



## Guineveretoo (Mar 23, 2009)

Oh, fuck off, butchers!


----------



## butchersapron (Mar 23, 2009)

Nice comma's!


----------



## electrogirl (Mar 23, 2009)

they stink of sincerity


----------



## Skin (Mar 23, 2009)

I'd like to drop by and say "hello"
Where is it?


----------



## Isambard (Mar 24, 2009)

Well I've arrived at the "here be dragons" country, it's spooky on the other side of the cider curtain! 

For want of anything better to suggest, 7:30 ish Saturday in the pub we always used to go to?

It'll be wierd not being able to have a puff in a pub mind - or smoke for that matter!


----------



## Skin (Mar 24, 2009)

Isambard said:


> For want of anything better to suggest, 7:30 ish Saturday in the pub we always used to go to?



 wheres that too then? I've been to several pubs with Urban75 in Bristol


----------



## Geri (Mar 24, 2009)

A pub that's very near to Stab Towers, but at the bottom not the top. 

I don't know if we will make this as we are going to London for the Put People First demo. Not sure what time we will be back in Bristol.


----------



## wiskey (Mar 24, 2009)

Isambard said:


> For want of anything better to suggest, 7:30 ish Saturday in the pub we always used to go to?



well I guess that excludes me then cos I've never been to the pub with you.


----------



## Isambard (Mar 24, 2009)

Check PMs!


----------



## fizzerbird (Mar 24, 2009)

I've checked mine...nothing, nada


----------



## wiskey (Mar 24, 2009)

I have got one. Do you need telling where to go? I presumed you were initiated already.


----------



## Isambard (Mar 24, 2009)

I facebooked you with my suggestion this arvo oh Chica Queen of South Bristol!


----------



## fizzerbird (Mar 24, 2009)

Just read it! Cheers! 

Thought it was there BUT ya never know!


----------



## Isambard (Mar 24, 2009)

Yeah, cos I end up in all kinds of wierd sports, I mean spots. 

I can almost see you from here innit.  <waves>


----------



## fizzerbird (Mar 24, 2009)

Can you almost see the whacking gert bruise I've got on my arse?

Damn pebble beach in somerset!


----------



## wiskey (Mar 24, 2009)




----------



## Isambard (Mar 24, 2009)

8 miles of golden sand here babe: nary a pebble in sight.
My mum told me tonight we're getting a Morrisons soon, we're well classy.


----------



## fizzerbird (Mar 24, 2009)

Isambard said:


> 8 miles of golden sand here babe: nary a pebble in sight.
> My mum told me tonight we're getting a Morrisons soon, we're well classy.



Really dahlink, we've had a Morrisons for over a year now...you'll not know yerself 

They have a shopping dress code around here...slippers and gown or trouser leg rolled up to reveal the tag.  (AND I'm being serious! it's a local trend for young girls to go out in their PJ's and youths to show off their tags!)


----------



## Isambard (Mar 24, 2009)

I only ever go to the corner shop in pyjamas (jeans and a coat over the top) in EXTREME desperation. Like they shut in five minutes and I need some juice to de-tox NOW. 

You can always bet though when you go in there looking as rough as badger's arse there's gonna be some gorgeous hunk in there whose just moved to the area and needs showing the ropes.


----------



## Isambard (Mar 27, 2009)

Was out shopping in town yesterday but didn't have enough time to go to Pie Minister.


----------



## wiskey (Mar 27, 2009)

lucky escape!


----------



## Isambard (Mar 27, 2009)

I had a poshish burger in Weatherspoons instead.


----------



## JTG (Mar 27, 2009)

There is nothing posh about wetherspoons burgers!

See ya tomorrow night, the baby sis is coming too


----------



## Isambard (Mar 27, 2009)

They are in that place the Assembly Rooms (?) not enough chips mind. 

There was a good looking bloke in there too on the next table to us. 
wruff wruff.


----------



## electrogirl (Mar 27, 2009)

Strungout has invited me into the inner circle so I might be there tooooooo!


----------



## JTG (Mar 27, 2009)

electrogirl said:


> Strungout has invited me into the inner circle so I might be there tooooooo!



well I haven't


----------



## electrogirl (Mar 27, 2009)

JTG said:


> well I haven't



strungout told me he was the leader of the group and that you were all his lackeys and what he says goes..


----------



## boskysquelch (Mar 27, 2009)

soooo tempting


----------



## wiskey (Mar 27, 2009)

electrogirl said:


> strungout told me he was the leader of the group and that you were all his lackeys and what he says goes..



well we do like to let him believe that . . . don't spoil it for him.


----------



## JTG (Mar 27, 2009)

electrogirl said:


> strungout told me he was the leader of the group


----------



## Geri (Mar 27, 2009)

Isambard said:


> They are in that place the Assembly Rooms (?) not enough chips mind.
> 
> There was a good looking bloke in there too on the next table to us.
> wruff wruff.



Commercial Rooms! Somebody else ate half my chips.


----------



## Isambard (Mar 27, 2009)

I thought they were left over. So sorry. 

Strung Out is more than welcome to come of he brings his mate with the funny TV voices from last time.


----------



## xenon (Mar 27, 2009)

Hello. Where is it? Mind if I join yous? Have met Fizzer and Bombscare before. So they can probably vouch for me or something.


----------



## electrogirl (Mar 27, 2009)

You'll have to ask strungout.


----------



## xenon (Mar 27, 2009)

Who?


----------



## Isambard (Mar 27, 2009)

Consider youself vouched Xenon, if you know them two reprobates!


----------



## xenon (Mar 27, 2009)

Cool. 

See yous tomorrow.


----------



## Isambard (Mar 28, 2009)

Anybody up?

Leaving in a couple of hours or so on the combine harvester up the A38


----------



## strung out (Mar 28, 2009)

i'll be there with my sis and jtg 7.30ish


----------



## strung out (Mar 28, 2009)

oh and electrogirl might be there too as long as she's not at another chesney hawks night


----------



## electrogirl (Mar 28, 2009)

strung_out said:


> oh and electrogirl might be there too as long as she's not at another chesney hawks night



shut your face up


----------



## electrogirl (Mar 28, 2009)

He's totally shattered all my lovely illusions of him anyway, he had his hands on the arses of those busty blondes. Chesney! I love the way I just burst into that lamo VIP bit.

And I'm pretty sure Chesney heard me call him a cock.


----------



## Isambard (Mar 28, 2009)

I suppose he'd be worth a knee trembler while you waited for the last bus - if you are into fading pop stars like.


----------



## fizzerbird (Mar 28, 2009)

See everyone later on...am off for a kip...


----------



## Isambard (Mar 28, 2009)

Laters taters, I'm offski in 30 minutes to that there big bad city.


----------



## Sunspots (Mar 28, 2009)

Even though I won't be able to attend, I'm glad to see that there's a Bristol meet-up going on. 

Have fun everybody.


----------



## fizzerbird (Mar 28, 2009)

Thanks monkeyboy


----------



## Sunspots (Mar 28, 2009)

fizzerbird said:


> Thanks monkeyboy





Yeah, I'm ...er... already booked to play at Bristol Zoo tonight...


----------



## Thora (Mar 28, 2009)

I hope to be there - depends if I get my homework done or not!


----------



## Skin (Mar 28, 2009)

What time are people meeting up?


----------



## Thora (Mar 28, 2009)

7.30 I think.


----------



## electrogirl (Mar 28, 2009)

it's so faaaaaaaaaaaaar awaaaaaaaaaaaay from me.


----------



## Skin (Mar 28, 2009)

It's about three seconds from me!


----------



## electrogirl (Mar 28, 2009)

alright rub it in


----------



## gentlegreen (Mar 28, 2009)

It's cold and wet out.


----------



## electrogirl (Mar 28, 2009)

yeah i know i feel like the elements are tellin me somethin tbh


----------



## strung out (Mar 28, 2009)

i wont be there til 8 or after. sister is slow cooking my tea 

oh and anne widdecombe just popped round


----------



## electrogirl (Mar 28, 2009)

strung_out said:


> i wont be there til 8 or after. sister is slow cooking my tea
> 
> oh and anne widdecombe just popped round



WHA?

i'm worried i'm not going to make it out.


----------



## strung out (Mar 28, 2009)

you have to come out. if only so i can regale you with my anne widdecombe story.


----------



## electrogirl (Mar 28, 2009)

that is quite an attraction tbh

oooooh i just realised there is a bus that goes from the down here to up there.....


----------



## Strumpet (Mar 28, 2009)

Have fun ya lovelies!
Someone hug fizzerpants for me PLEASE?!  


Ty


----------



## fizzerbird (Mar 29, 2009)

awwww...cheers for hugs bouncy one!

Lovely to 'catch up' with peeps...sorry if I chewed yer ears off with tales of woe from past 18months or so, apart from wedding of course! Not normally like me, i'm putting it down to a transitional period in my life. 

Got to have lovely cuddles with baby wiskledervs AT LAST! What a cutey!
Yes I know ALL babies are cute but he is such a pretty, adorable and mouthwatering delicious specimen of a human sproglet...yummy! BIG KISSES! Have to also mention how remarkably well wiskles and the derv have adapted to parenthood so early on. Naturels, the pair of you. Calm, chilled and so obviously enjoying the addition to the clan...it was truly wonderful to see and this is reflected back by how at ease he was around everyone...even with a crappy nappy! 

Izzy...always a pleasure! Erm there is a just a little problem in that you broke the 'no-one is travelling in the back of the van until it is made safe to do so' rule...whilst it was very amusing to hear your screams as you were tossed around the back of the van in pitch darkness, nevertheless, rules are rules and must be obeyed. 
I look forward to administering your punishment next time you are in town.

Right , I have an hour less to do stuff in so I'm offski.

See you all at kabu next week.

xXX


----------



## xenon (Mar 29, 2009)

Nice to see you's again and meet the rest. Forgot how busy that pub gets on Saturdays. Isi survived being the cargo. Echoed shouting for tunes from the back of a metal box.  Cheers for the lift DJ and Fizzer.


----------



## strung out (Mar 29, 2009)

yeah, was a nice evening. dont think i said hello to you xenon but was good to meet skin and find out we are distantly related


----------



## wiskey (Mar 29, 2009)

I had a lovely time - topped off by the fact that The Boy slept from 10pm to 6:30 straight through 

Was nice to meet Isambard (finally) and Xenon, and see the other bristol bods. 

See you next week


----------



## Isambard (Mar 29, 2009)

fizzerbird said:


> tossed around the back of the van in pitch darkness



Sounds like a night out in Old Market! 

Right, just got off the combine harvester and it's back to work tomorrow.....


----------



## JTG (Mar 30, 2009)

Nice to see you all

Have fun next week, I'm required elsewhere early Saturday morning so can't make it.

Thanks to Skin for dazzling the siblings with our family history


----------

